# a new baby



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i got a new one yesterday he is a little chinese crested powder puff he 7 weeks old and chaya is in her element


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Great pic's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww he's adorable


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehehe i know lol...thanks


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww cutie indeed


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

ohhh so cute


----------



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

Such a cute new family member..congrats


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a very cute new member looks like he has made firm friend already


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Aww.....I wanna one too......He's soooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely picture bless them


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

